# Is the Fluval FX5 too big for a 75 Gal?



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

OK,

Picked up a home gym from from a guy on Craigslist (free), when I got there he points to a 75 gallon aquarium and says do you want that too. I say sure....

So I'm now in the planning stages of setting this thing up (building the stand now). I'm planning on setting up a Cichlid tank, but I've never done this before. I keep seeing you need filter with a flow rate of 5 x the size of the aquarium, so 375 gph. The Fluval 405 comes close at 330 GPH, and then I saw this FX5 at 925 gph. So I know that's overdoing it a bit, but I've also been told to get a bigger filter than what you need. I mean is this thing going to create whirlpool affect sucking all my little fishies to the bottom of the tank (just kidding)? Is the flow rate adjustable to a point, I can't really find any info on whether you can adjust the flow rate on these things? Is it just too big for my needs?

Anyway, your help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nope not too big.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

perfect size actually. the more filtration the better. :thumb:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Heh.

If you're BUYING it, you don't need the FX5 on it.

I use a 305 on a 75 (only filled to 70 gallons) with a LARGE bioload and it does just fine.
I've been tempted to put my 404 on it, but if it ain't broke...

I use an FX5 on a 125 and it's doing great.

& no, there's no flow rate adjustment on any of the Fluval 04/05 or FX series.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

*Glaneon*
no, there's no flow rate adjustment on any of the Fluval 04/05

theres a flow rate adjustment oh my fluval 305 canister filter


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wait, you know what, you're right... that lever does act as a flow rate adjustment.

I just always used it as the water-stop to disconnect (which is what it's used for too).


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Glaneon said:


> Wait, you know what, you're right... that lever does act as a flow rate adjustment.
> 
> I just always used it as the water-stop to disconnect (which is what it's used for too).


Same here. Didn't think to use it that way.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks all. I actually went and looked at one today and the salesperson said the same thing, that you could use the levers to adjust the flow rate. Ordered one through Amazon for $232.49 (http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-...R0MSOYZ8O&s=electronics&qid=1303957312&sr=1-1 which from what I can tell is a pretty good price). Seller sounds fishy (Ace Photo Digital) but it's fullfilled by Amazon, meaning they have it in the Amazon warehouse so I'm not too worried. The one they had at the aquarium store was $239.88 if you had a paid membership, plus 8.5% tax. No tax and free shipping from Amazon, regular price at the store was $499.99.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

You -could- close the valves a little bit, but I wouldn't worry about it (I seem to recall it making more noise when they're not open all the way, but that could be just one of them- as you close them one at a time during maintenance)

If you have the money to spend on it, go ahead.

My only isssue was getting it in the cabinet. I had to cut away the brace between the doors!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

sboisvert said:


> Thanks all. I actually went and looked at one today and the salesperson said the same thing, that you could use the levers to adjust the flow rate. Ordered one through Amazon for $232.49 (http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-...R0MSOYZ8O&s=electronics&qid=1303957312&sr=1-1 which from what I can tell is a pretty good price). Seller sounds fishy (Ace Photo Digital) but it's fullfilled by Amazon, meaning they have it in the Amazon warehouse so I'm not too worried. The one they had at the aquarium store was $239.88 if you had a paid membership, plus 8.5% tax. No tax and free shipping from Amazon, regular price at the store was $499.99.


That price is pretty decent. The best I've seen recently was at a certain online auction site for $225 shipped. So you did pretty good. They are great filters, enjoy.

For the media, I have bio media in all 3 trays plus some pillow stuffing in the top tray. The pre-cut blue and white media pads clog pretty quick and slow the flow rate down quite a bit so I don't use them. Keep it simple seems to work best.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

rgr4475 said:


> sboisvert said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all. I actually went and looked at one today and the salesperson said the same thing, that you could use the levers to adjust the flow rate. Ordered one through Amazon for $232.49 (http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-...R0MSOYZ8O&s=electronics&qid=1303957312&sr=1-1 which from what I can tell is a pretty good price). Seller sounds fishy (Ace Photo Digital) but it's fullfilled by Amazon, meaning they have it in the Amazon warehouse so I'm not too worried. The one they had at the aquarium store was $239.88 if you had a paid membership, plus 8.5% tax. No tax and free shipping from Amazon, regular price at the store was $499.99.
> ...


What kind of bio-media should I be putting in this thing. I'm such a noob with this, I've never had an aquarium before. Guess I should have listened more to the ex-girlfriend, though she never had a set up like this either, she liked her freshwater angelfish.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

Glaneon said:


> You -could- close the valves a little bit, but I wouldn't worry about it (I seem to recall it making more noise when they're not open all the way, but that could be just one of them- as you close them one at a time during maintenance)
> 
> If you have the money to spend on it, go ahead.
> 
> My only isssue was getting it in the cabinet. I had to cut away the brace between the doors!


Oh God, I think I might just put my foot through the stand if I had to do that. lol. I just spent the last three weeks building the stand for this thing. I'm no carpenter, so there's been a few re-do's here and there and several cuss words spoken and on ocassion yelled. Finally got the molding on tonight, all that's left is to stain it and put the cabinet doors on it. Then figure out where to put it.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no such thing as too much filtration. If you hooked the return to a full length DIY spray bar it would work great.

More filtration = cleaner water = happier fish = fewer and lower volume water changes.

My 75 runs around 900gph and it keeps the water crystal clear.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

JoelRHale said:


> There is no such thing as too much filtration. If you hooked the return to a full length DIY spray bar it would work great.
> 
> More filtration = cleaner water = happier fish = fewer and lower volume water changes.
> 
> My 75 runs around 900gph and it keeps the water crystal clear.


Spray Bar? OK, enlighten me.

Just taking a guess here but taking say a piece of pvc and drilling a bunch of holes in it and putting over the tank so it "sprays" the water onto the surface or put at the bottom of the tank above the substrate?


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

That's exactly what it is. I don't use one but if you were worried about too much water flow you could make one easily. I just have a 5/8" return line and a 2" flare nozzle and that handles it perfectly.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

sboisvert said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> > sboisvert said:
> ...


I use Fluval's Biomax rings. They get pretty pricey cause it takes a lot to fill the FX5. There are some other alternatives if you do a google search or search this site.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

JoelRHale said:


> There is no such thing as too much filtration. If you hooked the return to a full length DIY spray bar it would work great.
> 
> More filtration = cleaner water = happier fish = fewer and lower volume water changes.
> 
> My 75 runs around 900gph and it keeps the water crystal clear.


I would have to disagree on the more you filtrate, the fewer and lower volume water changes that you need to do. I would think that tt doesn't matter how much filtration you have, you are still going to produce the same amount of nitrate as you would with less filtration, thus still having to do the same % weekly water changes as you normally would to remove nitrates. You are just spreading out the bio load with more filters but not producing less nitrate.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

I also run a very light stock comparatively speaking. And run a wet/dry as opposed to a canister. My adult length in the tank is 65" for 75 gallons but realistically at the moment is closer to 32."

I am away at school and am often gone for longer than a month. But with the set up i have now even with a change one to two months apart the parameters remain perfect.

I just assumed it was the added filtration but it could come down to the light stock, their diet, what have you.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Ps, I am very envious of your all male tank. I'm aspiring for something similar once I have a stable set place to live and not shuttling between the dorm room and home.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

JoelRHale said:


> Ps, I am very envious of your all male tank. I'm aspiring for something similar once I have a stable set place to live and not shuttling between the dorm room and home.


Thank you very much.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm... Noticed the FX5 has two nozzles on the return tube..... Think there would be enough pressure to use one of the output nozzles to create an Under Gravel Jet system? Or would a separate pump be better?


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

The two return nozzles is basically just a T right at the output.

That said you probably could split the flow of the fx5 return. I would split it close to the canister just to make fiddling with valves easier. You will need valves to adjust flow between the UGJ system and your return to the top of the tank.

The only pressure difference the two outlets (ugj and return to tank) will see are the fittings/restrictions you build into your UGJ system vs. what you have for your return to the top of the tank. The water column height is the same regardless of if you return your pump outlet to the top of your tank or plumb it to the bottom of your tank.

All that to say... try it! If it doesn't work you can easily convert the UGJ to using another pump.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

JoelRHale said:


> More filtration = cleaner water = happier fish = fewer and *lower volume water changes.*.


That's not true (about water changes).

As above, it doesn't change the amount of nitrate buildup - it can just convert more ammonia->nitrite->nitrate.

A low bio-load makes it so you don't have to change water as much (frequency or quantity, or both).


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

I stand corrected again, as stated above, my stock both anticipated adult size and actual size now are both way under the max of my tank (65 and 32 respectively to 75 gallons of water).

I attributed my lack of needing frequent water changes, incorrectly, on my much higher recommended gph instead of a culmination of filtration, diet, stocking, bioload, etc etc.

Thanks for the added information.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, was browsing on the smart-phone, didn't see your reply earlier


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't worry about it, I didn't take it personally haha. I also fully realize that I no nothing about cichlids and other people probably know a lot more than myself ^_^

I've had fish for most of my life but I've only successfully kept cichlids for the last year, so I have a lot to learn about keeping them and the practices that accompany them. Which is exactly why I joined after a bit of lurking.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

JoelRHale said:


> More filtration = cleaner water = happier fish = fewer and lower volume water changes.


Actually this is not true. The amount of filtration has nothing to do with the need for water changes, in volume or frequency. That is determined by the bioload.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, Bill, for the third time now, I stand completely corrected. I attributed my lack of need for frequent WC's to my filteration when I should have been attributing it to my less than half stock, the amount of food they eat, the waste they produce, etc.

I was thinking laterally and non-corollary when I should have realized that it was a culmination of factors the least of which is my filtrate.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

FX finally shipped from Amazon last night, will be here tomorrow. Yay! Should have everything set up and running the fishless cycle (heh, if I can figure all that out) by Sunday night *crossing fingers*.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

sboisvert said:


> FX finally shipped from Amazon last night, will be here tomorrow. Yay! Should have everything set up and running the fishless cycle (heh, if I can figure all that out) by Sunday night *crossing fingers*.


It's not too bad to set up. If you have any problems, just post up the question here.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

It's cool, Bill, I just wanted to make sure you knew I recanted my statement. =]


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

JoelRHale said:


> Okay, Bill, for the third time now, I stand completely corrected. I attributed my lack of need for frequent WC's to my filteration when I should have been attributing it to my less than half stock, the amount of food they eat, the waste they produce, etc.
> 
> I was thinking laterally and non-corollary when I should have realized that it was a culmination of factors the least of which is my filtrate.


Sorry, I posted to the original, not seeing it had already been addressed. It is an important fact of fish keeping that seems to get lost in discussions on filtration.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't worry about, it's cool, I'm not the kind of guy that gets mad at other people when I'm the one that's wrong. That's not how you learn at all. I'm seasoned with saltwater (10+ years) but the last 10 months I have been keeping my first two cichlids and love it. So I am still learning what they need, proper care for them, painfully the need to find fish that work together, and the upkeep for happy, heathly fish.


----------

